# I met another HAV!!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wahoooooo!

my daughter and I were out running errands (sadly Tillie wasn't with us.) and stopped at Pet Smart to see if we could find training treats that she could have since she is allergic to so many typical ingredients. 
As we were walking in there was a dog across the way that was standing with his owner and I just KNEW he HAD to be a Havanese, even though we never ever met or even heard about another one in the area. So, being the nosey/friendly person that I am, we walked over and I asked what kind of dog he was and sure enough... he is a HAVANESE!! Also from Oregon! Springfeild, OR!! And he will be a yr old on June 5th. Tillie's 1st birthday is the 12th!!! Can you even beleive it!!? 
His name is Whizbo, I told his mom about the forum and invited her to join us!! He is a big boy, probably 14-16 lbs and seemed very shy, at least compared to Tillie! I hope Tillie's "exhuburance" doesn't scare him! LOL
And get this, they live less than 5 minutes away from us!! We exchanged numbers and I was actually hoping to get over there this afternoon so the dogs could meet, but it is now pouring rain. 
Hopefully we'll get over there tomorrow!
Yippppie! I am SO overjoyed by finding a buddy here in town just had to share with everyone!!
Oh and he is a black and white in a puppy cut!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

How fun! You will have to post pics of your Hav mini-meetup.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We have very few Havs in our area, and I get so excited when we come across another one. The ones we have met, however, have been extremely shy. One of the reasons we went and got Augie his own Hav!! ound:

I hope it works out that they will become good friends! How exciting that you live so close to each other!

It is raining here too. I am hoping for a good day tomorrow to get some of the plants I have bought in the ground! The news said that Mt. Hood got 14 inches of new snow in the past day or two.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda (dbeech) I will totally take pictures!!
Linda (Augie's mom!) LOL seriously, getting another one totally crossed my mind... but now with all of Tillie's allergy stuff and my back is being a pain in the butt (literally) as well as the additional cost... a friend is PERFECT! LOL 
Hopefully we'll get together in the next day or 2!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think a friend would be a great solution as well. It would be great, providing the Havs like each other, if maybe you can work something out to Hav sit for each other in the future. It does sound like you are going to have your hands full and work cut out for you for a bit with solving the allergy issues.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is great news for Tillie.And I like the name Whizbo,perhaps Tillie will bring him out of his shell and he will live up to his name! I have only ever met 1 other Hav in the 2 years since we have had ours,and I like you was so excited,unfortunately he was not with his proper owner so I couldn't exchange phone numbers,and although he lives somewhere in our area I haven't seen him again.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so cool! Find out who the breeder is I have a club member who lives's in Springfield. The name is Char Bar Havanese. She has taken me on as my mentor. Among with other nice people. I'm going to her house on wed to learn clicker training for loose leash walking. She has a strong line of Black and whites.
Hope the weather is good for your visit today. We want pictures!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so exciting, Tammy! I hope they get along well. It took Abby a while to warm up to Cicero when they met two years ago but when we went to visit a year ago they acted like long lost buddies right away! Too bad they are five hours away. If there are any Havs in our area I don't know about them. Abby & McGee are the only ones my vet has for patients.

Donna (Waybrook) and Panda are going to get together with us this fall. It is already too hot now but we're looking forward to it.


----------

